# Noise traveling between two rooms connected by glass exterior wall...help?



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I need advice on how to keep noise from traveling between two rooms that are seperated by a drywall parrtition but connected by the same glass exterior wall (the previous owner built out a room doing the work himself). These are the family room and our master bedroom. My wife complains that she can hear casual conversations like they're in the same room and I'm not sure where to begin. If it is the glass, should I add a sealant to the joint where the drywall meets the glass? Would curtains help...?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I suspect that it is several problems.
1) no insulation inside the wall that was built.
2) glass is a great transmitter of sound so some sort of chalking or insulation should be placed where the wall meets the glass.

Heavy Curtains may help a little but its best to address the problem directly.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Tony is right, the glass is probably conducting the vibrations along it's entire width from one room to the next. You would almost have to short circuit that and cut the glass where the partition is and seal it with caulking/silicone. You would also want to seal the partition wall where it meets the glass. 

You might want to check out how the top of the wall joins to the ceiling as well. Insulation inside the wall will help soundproof it further. It's possible the previous owner used 1/4" drywall (paper thin wall). You could add a layer of 1/2 or 5/8" drywall if that's the case, but that would be a lot of work.


----------

